# A Dream Come True



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

22-24Aug2015

as many of you are aware my Uncle is in town; its been his life long dream to fish these waters and fishing is what we've been doing. After his touchdown and hooking into 20lb Bull Reds he quickily caughgt the red hot fever:thumbup:

22aug15 we deccided to do some mother ship wading in the sound catching reds and specks alike.

23aug15
another night out at the mile catching more Bulls

24aug15
Conditions were perfect to take a ride out to some wrecks. Ive been telling my Uncle if he likes the way reds pull to try a AJ for size. and thats exactly what we did. headed out about 15nm and it was on like DONKEY KONG!!!! I quickly found the bait man for a quick stop for some cigs and we were on our way. We drop down some of the biggest cigs first and Bam a little AJ to WARM up the drag washers. Then the BoBo started playing with our free lines.... ok cool but not the targeted species. We continue to drop some big cigs and ZZZZZZ-zzz-ZZZZZ HOOKED UP!!!! My uncle was holding on to what seemed to be a REEL ONE brings it up and it was a 25-30lb ARS!!!!! cool quick photo shoot and that beast swam back into the depths. 30 yards away I see surface action OH Boy!!! candy to my eyes schools of hard tails, Yes!!! I quickly rig a jig on a pitch rod and soon enough we had some REEL Bait.

Bombs away!!!! 12" hard tail on a Owner 9/0 circle - 10' of seagar 80lb fluro - 8oz egg - 30' of 80lb sea striker mono top shot - 65lb power pro - MAXEL OCEAN MAX 09 SERIES REEL - 80LB CLASS STAND UP TOURNAMENT 
ANDE ROD.

My Uncle drops down and it didnt take long we were in the Donkeys AJ after AJ we caught as many as we could until the bite tapered off. Putting someone on there first AJ is always exciting. Full Pull, drag screaming action. We ended up landing 5 on 1 rod. A quick successful 4hr trip cant ask for any more action, with some of the best company a guy could ever ask for..... family and friends.:thumbup: 

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## slambo (Aug 2, 2015)

Very nice sir! Glad you have been able to show him a good time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report lim! Awesome looking fish


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang nice job on the ajs! We checked a couple different spots on Saturday and couldn't find them


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Great job. He will be back soon!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Josh, it was really nice to have meet your Uncle, he's a cool guy. I know you're excited to have him check off some new species while's he's been visiting you. Looks like everyone had a great day out. Lets go wading soon, 
Tight Lines..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Josh, way to hook your uncle up on some more great memories!!!! Awesome fish brother!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! What a great trip. Did you find the aj's on a public wreck?


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice fish man


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great catch, man you dialed it in for Unc!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome trip...


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome catch bit quick question unrelated to your trip, I tried paddle tails today in the bayou for some trout and got hit once. How can I better my strike ratio and what is the best retrieves?


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice jack Josh! That is a stud snapper too!


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Awesome stuff. Your uncle had a great guide out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments. My Uncle had a great time fighting all those fish. Experiencing some of what the panhandle had to offer inshore and nearshore. From boat to wade fishing --- the Outcast sale and some fine dining and sight seeing it turned out to be a all around fun trip. Im sure he'll be back for more.


Chaps, yes they were public #s

Randy, for the most part I bounce jig and pop the matrix off the bottom only occasionally do I ever swim it.


Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I was using DOA CAL.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

great report.....love great fishing w/ family. Thx for sharing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> I was using DOA CAL.


Ok, you can do the same with that as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like a great day on the water!! Nothing like breaking out the big boy tackle and getting the big bites in the boat. Well done!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Looks like ole Uncle Ed is just a natural fisherman. 

He can put the smack down on the Bass or the Eye of the Bull. Very good of you to take the time to take him on a variety of different experiences.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

That's awesome....we meet at 3mile the other night, I was with John. Glad you guys got on them, fun for your uncle I am sure!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

One for the memory books for sure... Nice job putting your Unc on fish and great report!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

lighttackle2fun said:


> That's awesome....we meet at 3mile the other night, I was with John. Glad you guys got on them, fun for your uncle I am sure!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


It was a blast, speaking of 3mb he really enjoyed hooking into the bulls on light tackle more then anything else. 

It was a pleasure to have me you. And I plan on doin some brim fishin in the near future.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Outstanding report, photos, and memories.

Josh: Did you get a new camera? GREAT PICS...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Outstanding report, photos, and memories.
> 
> Josh: Did you get a new camera? GREAT PICS...


Its Selina's camera. Seems to do the job.


----------



## Fishasaurus (Aug 31, 2015)

*Question*

How many miles out to this spot ? Thanks !


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

9 miles


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't know if I like catching fish or putting other people on fish better. Great job - you damn sure can catch some fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NoleAnimal said:


> I don't know if I like catching fish or putting other people on fish better. Great job - you damn sure can catch some fish.



Putting people on fish has to be better. After catching your share its almost like starting over again watching people bring in there new PBs or firsts. 
Will you be in the water this weekend? Im going to push for a slam 
ARS
GROUPER
AJ
KING

My last trip we had a hog of a grouper on for a good 4min. Then a AJ hit another rod, lines got crossed and burned the grouper off hahaha landed the AJ


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah, I'll be out on Saturday. We'll be looking for ARS, Kings and AJs. Got a buddy coming in from out of town, so the pressure is on to find him some fish. I'm always monitoring VHF 16 and I've got your number, I'll try to get up with you on Sat.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ill be out sat. Afternoon 

Doing some SL promo at GBBT in the AM


----------

